# Help with old, rusted cast iron toilet flange



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.quickfixplumbingproducts.com/prod06.htm


----------



## BigWinston (May 26, 2011)

Thanks.

I did get a cast iron replacement ring too - looks kind of similar to what you have posted but it didn't fit properly over the flange I have and so would just rest on top of flange.

Are there different diameters, sizes, etc...?


----------



## BigWinston (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. (sorry for repost - not intentional...)

I did get a cast iron replacement ring too - looks kind of similar to what you have posted but it didn't fit properly over the flange I have and so would just rest on top of flange.

Are there different diameters, sizes, etc...?

Would this work too?
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/QuickViewService?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&R=202528435&catEntryId=202528435


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's dozens of differant styles out there, just google "toilet flange repair ring".


----------



## BigWinston (May 26, 2011)

After a lot of grinding and performing a lot of clean up using a heavy duty metal brush, to my surprise I did actually find lead, and was able to remove the old flange - it wasn't a "one-piece" after all.

I guess the point is that regardless of how much it doesn't look like a seperate flange, keep digging and cleaning up. It probably is deep-deep down under all that rust, muck and old wax!!

New ring fits and works like a charm now, just need to wait for the concrete to dry...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to need a hammer drill, a masonry bit and some Tap Con screws to hold it down.


----------



## BigWinston (May 26, 2011)

All of the above are ready and waiting - thanks!


----------

